# tuxonice-sources fails to emerge (klibc)

## obsrv

Hello, this is what I get:

```
 * Applying klibc-1.5.11-x86_64-io.h-return.diff ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/work/klibc-1.5.15 ...

make -j3 defconfig CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

Makefile:434: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1 failed:

 *   No defconfig

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2425:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake ${defconfig} CC="${CC}" HOSTCC="${HOSTCC}" || die "No defconfig";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/work/klibc-1.5.15'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1 failed:

 *   No defconfig

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2425:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake ${defconfig} CC="${CC}" HOSTCC="${HOSTCC}" || die "No defconfig";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/work/klibc-1.5.15'

pirate-pc obsrv # 

```

So my problem seems to be bad sources, what should I do?

----------

## pums974

Hi

I have exactly the same problem. I tried with 1.5.12, same results.

Do you have found a solution ?

Anyone have an idea ?

----------

## soki

I have the same problem with gentoo-sources :/

----------

## 1veedo

Same problem here.  There's a bug report that's been open for over a month now:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=336830

Similar error:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-mixed-implicit-and-normal-rules-while-trying-to-build-busybox-826795/

Might have something to do with make.  I successfully installed tuxonice using the same portage tree on my desktop computer (synced yesterday) but emerging klibc produces the same error.  klibc was already up to date on that computer but it's erroring here on a brand new install (unpacked stage3 etc).  So this is something of a regression -- klibc-1.5.15-r1 used to compile but an update broke it.

----------

## 1veedo

Downgrading make fixes the problem.

```
emerge --oneshot =make-3.80-r4

emerge --oneshot klibc

```

You can update make after that

```

emerge --update --oneshot make

```

----------

## pums974

Just tried wit make version 3.82. It worked too thanks

----------

## gdibble

1veedo,

Thank you for your tip with =make-3.80-r4 --- that worked for me   :Cool: 

[per the previous post, personally I was @ v3.82 and that version did not work for me (to upgrade klibc) until downgrading make as suggested]

You guys rock!

CHEERS

----------

## idella4

```

idella@gentoo64 ~ $ sudo emerge klibc

...............

>>> Completed installing klibc-1.5.15-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Done.

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

idella@gentoo64 /usr/src $ ls /usr/portage/dev-libs/klibc

ChangeLog  klibc-1.1.ebuild        klibc-1.5.12.ebuild     klibc-1.5.8.ebuild

Manifest   klibc-1.5.11.ebuild     klibc-1.5.15-r1.ebuild  metadata.xml

files      klibc-1.5.12-r1.ebuild  klibc-1.5.15.ebuild

```

Went straight in.

```

idella@gentoo64 ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.12.1-r0, 2.6.34-zen1-amd64 x86_64)                                                                                      

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-zen1-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                                     

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 31 Oct 2010 10:15:03 +0000                                             

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                   

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7                                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r4                                                        

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                    

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                     

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                     

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1                                                             

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2, 1.11.1                                        

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                    

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10                                                                    

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2                                                                   

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34                                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 PUEL"                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                   

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -ggdb"            

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

```

ok

```

idella@gentoo64 ~/bin $ sudo emerge -C klibc

idella@gentoo64 ~/bin $ sudo emerge tuxonice-sources

idella@gentoo64 /usr/src $ ls

linux          linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6  linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2    linux-2.6.34-zen1-r2

linux-2.6.34-hardened-r1  linux-2.6.36-tuxonice

cd linux-2.6.36-tuxonice

make

idella@gentoo64 /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-tuxonice $ uname -r

2.6.36-tuxonice-amd64

idella@gentoo64 /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-tuxonice $ sudo emerge klibc

...................................

make -j4 prepare CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc                     

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig                                                       

  CHK     include/linux/version.h                                                              

  UPD     include/linux/version.h                                                              

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h                                                           

  UPD     include/linux/utsrelease.h                                                           

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86                                                       

  CC      kernel/bounds.s                                                                      

  GEN     include/linux/bounds.h                                                               

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s                                                        

  GEN     include/asm-x86/asm-offsets.h                                                        

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh                                                             

make -j4 EXTRA_KLIBCAFLAGS=-Wa,--noexecstack EXTRA_KLIBCLDFLAGS=-z,noexecstack HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc INSTALLDIR=/usr/lib64/klibc KLIBCARCH=x86_64 KLIBCASMARCH=x86 SHLIBDIR=/lib64 libdir=/usr/lib64 mandir=/usr/share/man T=/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/temp all    

.......................................

  INSTALL usr/kinit/ipconfig/shared/ipconfig

  INSTALL usr/kinit/nfsmount/shared/nfsmount

  INSTALL klibc to /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/image//usr/lib64/klibc/lib

  INSTALL usr/kinit/resume/shared/resume

  INSTALL usr/kinit/run-init/shared/run-init

  INSTALL usr/kinit/kinit usr/kinit/kinit.shared

chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/image//usr/lib64/klibc/include/asm'

>>> Completed installing klibc-1.5.15-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Done.

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1

>>> Recording dev-libs/klibc in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

```

idella@genny ~/Documents $ uname -a

Linux genny 2.6.36-tuxonice #7 SMP Tue Nov 2 10:26:49 WST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

idella@genny /mnt/gentoo/linux-2.6-xen $ sudo emerge klibc

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1

 * klibc-1.5.15.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1/work

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/klibc-1.5.15-r1

>>> Recording dev-libs/klibc in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

straight in

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

same problem here with 3.82-r1

just downgrading to 3.80-r4 -> works for me! -> klibc-1.5.12-r1 compiles fine now  :Smile:  !

thank you - you've saved my day!

----------

